# Coming on Monday!! NUBS!!!



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

It's good to be the LK!! 

Pre-Released NUBBYS!! Smoking it out at Atlantic on Monday afternoon with a special guest!!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Im immensely jealous.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Those LOOK awesome!!! I want to be a Special Guest:lol:


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

That one of the Sweetest Baker's Dozen I've seen:biggrin:


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Looks like an ammo box full of ordinance. Nice score indeed!


----------



## degarbie (Aug 12, 2007)

Fantastic. I'm so green with jealousy right now I make the Hulk look anemic...


----------



## Dun killin time (Jun 4, 2007)

Looks like mortar rounds, bet they taste better tho


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

damn, I'm jealous

what do I have to do to get some NUbs now?


----------



## Barndog (Feb 1, 2008)

I love things short and fat..wait,wait,wait I love those things, that are short and fat. yeah yeah that's it.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Ok Mario... what do I have to do to get those?


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Dang that is very cool, you can honestly say no other BOTL has a collection of nubs like that.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

They look good. When will the rest of us mere mortals be abled to get one?


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Holy crap Hey Mario how far is atlantic from long island I'm off on monday and would maybe be able to get up there


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Is it really fair to taunt the cigar community with things they can't get. FU LK!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Now that's just beyond jealousy right there. I mean, damn. Damn.

CD


----------



## slkr4life (Nov 9, 2007)

Damn, can't wait to have one. SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

You suck


----------



## koapoorpeople (Mar 26, 2007)

Wicked!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

forgop said:


> You suck


Exactly !


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Do you need to be a midget to smoke those shorties-


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:dribble: What time Monday? I'm off and an hour away. I bet doogie466 will want to come along too.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Well ya......I got to smoke one before you.






but you have a lot more then I do.:imconfused:



Seriously though, those look amazing. Enjoy the cigars and the company.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Dam those look good and April 4th seems like a lifetime away!!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Very impressive! They look amazing!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

JItz, pending on where in LI you are coming from...I say like 45mins?

Should be hooking up about 12-12:30pm


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> Exactly !


Cmon Duane and Nick....dont hate the player!!!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

BigBuddha76 said:


> damn, I'm jealous
> 
> what do I have to do to get some NUbs now?


What he said!:dribble:


----------



## CPJim-cl (Jan 17, 2008)

that is torture... just mean.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

YUMMM! Nubs! I know first hand the habano is fantastic! I wish i could get the chance to try the cammie and conn. I guess april isnt too far away!


----------



## BengalMan-cl (Nov 19, 2007)

You got banded ones, hell, I don't even have those!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

I"m jealous Mario.

Let us know what you think about em.


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

damn those look really cool, i cant wait to smoke one sometime!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Awesome Mario!! Im so jealous, who did you have to kill to get those? saying that, I havent heard from Sam in a while :lol:


----------



## Giak (Sep 13, 2007)

Damn I wanna be there too!!!!


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

I don't think jealous accurately describes what's going on here!


----------



## ashton13 (Jan 19, 2008)

Is the Glock (Pistol) under the sticks.  Nice looking smokes. Love the large ring smokes.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

ok is the address 116 s central ave? if so your about 45min to an hour away and if you promice to save a nub for me I'd like to make it:dribble:


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

DOZER said:


> :dribble: What time Monday? I'm off and an hour away. I bet doogie466 will want to come along too.


i'm there. count me in.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

NUbs! <G>


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Anyone who has extra NUbs that can't find my mailing address, let me know! <G>


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

"Feed me Seymour, feed me!"


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Oh sure make us slobber all over our computer screens. Flint


----------



## Jughead (Apr 22, 2007)

Matt said:


> Awesome Mario!! I'm so jealous, who did you have to kill to get those? saying that, I haven't heard from Sam in a while :Lil:


Or something else! :dribble:


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

The way I understand it, is that Mario used to have FOUR children; now he only has THREE... HAW!!! <G>


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

dozer and i will be there. hope to try the nub:dribble::dribble:


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

I hate the LK sometimes........


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

love the appearence of the cigar..i cant wait to get my hands on some


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

those look pretty damn Tasty!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Man I am jealous.


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

I have to say I'm in the Boat w/ everyone else, thats just not fair Mario.


----------

